# Why?



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Could I ask why you guys bother, it seems a load messing about for something that will never be as good as branded products.

Or have I missed something here .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Astro said:


> Could I ask why you guys bother, it seems a load messing about for something that will never be as good as branded products.
> 
> Or have I missed something here .


Why clean your car yourself, it will never be as good as the pro's.
I don't brew my own waxes , I can see your point but can see the point from the home brewers too :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Why not ,

Before the branded products were branded products they were the idea of someone who tinkered around with all the ingredients and adjusted the ratios to make a product good enough to be branded 

Just because it is branded doesn't mean it's the best and that someone couldn't achieve the same or at least similar at home , This is the power of the "branded product" and it's a very powerful tool for the companies but that's a whole different question .

I guess people do it because - 1 - They can , 2 - They enjoy it , 3 - Why not 

I'd have a go at it if I had the time and the patience


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Astro said:


> Could I ask why you guys bother, it seems a load messing about for something that will never be as good as branded products.
> 
> Or have I missed something here .


Why not????

Do you get a pOrn star in when your wife wants sex????

 :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Its the same principal as Home Brew Beer. Nettle, or Potato Wine. They all sound like loads of hassle, and while some are total Pap, a lot of them are really nice, and not readily available in the retail market.

The same goes for Home servicing your car, its something to do on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

How do you think these products came about in the first place.

I think you'll find that the original formulator and creator of one of the worlds biggest wax/product manufacturers started out by mixing ingredients in his bath in the early part of last century.

It's fantastic, I thoroughly enjoy it and put my passion in every single pot.

I'd say wax and other products are bourne by creativity, passion and a whole massive amount of R&D

Technology moves at a very fast pace, so feet never get time to stand still.

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Jay's a perfect example of why..

He started it because it was a laugh, see what he could do.. enjoy trial and error and maybe come up with something use-able..
Eventually made an emulsion as good as "the branded products" or better.. which became a business, one I'm sure he enjoys running.


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

All interesting answers and have to say I don't see any wrong in it, but personally I'd sooner be out there working on the car.

But as the saying goes to each his own.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Astro said:


> All interesting answers and have to say I don't see any wrong in it, but personally I'd sooner be out there working on the car.
> 
> But as the saying goes to each his own.


I guess, home brewing is somethign to do when it goes dark or during the winter.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

When detailing is your passion and you love waxes, I guess you naturally think about making your own. I know I've often thought about it over the years, and its something I keep on saying I'll do. 

And yes, for what it costs to make your own half respectable wax, you can buy a very nice and expensive boutique wax. Here in lies the problem. Go out into uncharted territory and try and make your own, or buy a nice expensive boutique wax?


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> for what it costs to make your own half respectable wax, you can buy a very nice and expensive boutique wax. Here in lies the problem. Go out into uncharted territory and try and make your own, or buy a nice expensive boutique wax?


I'll take the later!


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Just found this topic.

When you properly want to detail the car, it's important to know what your products do. By knowing how it works, why it works like that, when it does its job the best, you can get the most out of every product.
(Like G.I. Joe says: "Knowing is half the battle"  ).

When you're homebrewing, you really get to understand why wax does what it does, how it does what it does etc. You start to learn almost all there is about wax.

It helps you to understand it, and that knowledge will help you get the most out of the product.

Obviously the other reasons mentioned are also important (fun, curious, playing the mad scientist, love to try and be creative etc). But this reason wasn't mentioned, and for me it was one of the bigger reasons why I started thinking about home brewing.


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

I started out on a whim really.... Woke up one morning and decided to go for it. I know exactly what's in my wax and I know that it has lots of highest grade Carnauba in it. It was tons of fun to do...I learned a lot and read a HUGE amount on the web about oils and waxes etc. I wanted to go ALL the way. Something that looks like its come from an exclusive car detailing shop

I think anyone can do it. But there should be common sense applied here. The wrong use of materials or some 'silly cooking' and you could end up in hospital! Keep it safe!!






I am delighted with my 'Elderweed' and I have 2 more recipes in the pipeline. :argie::argie::argie:

Pete:thumb:


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

technofan said:


> I started out on a whim really.... Woke up one morning and decided to go for it. I know exactly what's in my wax and I know that it has lots of highest grade Carnauba in it. It was tons of fun to do...I learned a lot and read a HUGE amount on the web about oils and waxes etc. I wanted to go ALL the way. Something that looks like its come from an exclusive car detailing shop
> 
> I think anyone can do it. But there should be common sense applied here. The wrong use of materials or some 'silly cooking' and you could end up in hospital! Keep it safe!!
> 
> ...


VERY Professional Pete. The tin, graphics etc AND the product looks fabulous.

HOW DO WE GET SOME


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

sevenfourate said:


> VERY Professional Pete. The tin, graphics etc AND the product looks fabulous.
> 
> HOW DO WE GET SOME


Well it all started here.... and it developed with a mind of its own!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=306330

There's 3 samples up for grabs... you just need to enter for the 'draw'. Here's how to enter:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4122490&postcount=147

I did quite a few development videos too....they're all in the thread. Grab a coffee and have a read:wave:

Pete.


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

This was my cooking 'ethos':

Keep it simple.

Keep the ingredients natural - 'safe' (for me to make the stuff and absolute kindness for the car i.e. no unknown territory).

Ensure the car is covered in as much highest grade Carnauba as possible to give maximum protection and a deep gloss.

Make sure it can be applied and removed without hard work.

Apply ancient magical properties that justify the Warlock Elderweed name. Note...I had to use magic circles and naked ladies, holding hands and chanting all night for this to work.

That was it!!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Just found this thread & look who I founded ! Hey Pete , how are you fella !


----------

